# Very friendly fox



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

Well this little guy lives down by the working mens club and really friendly with people. I could hold out a crisp and it would take it from my hand, I could 100% be able to pet him but I wouldn't of course. Its really take and sometimes got too close to frame the photo at 70mm! I will be down there a lot more now I know this guy is that friendly.


Fox by Tom Hadgett, on Flickr


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

He is either sick, or is the victim of people feeding him, so he has lost his fear of humans. Thats not a good thing however, as he could easily walk up to the wrong person and end up getting himself hurt or killed. 

There was something on TV not long ago about urban animals, and an old lady was feeding them from her window, making them sit down for treats etc. As cute as it maybe, its taking away the foxes natural fear of people, therefore putting the fox in danger. 

I dont agree with feeding wild foxes at all. I just worry incase im putting their life in danger one day if someone with a hunting dog sees whats happening and sets a trap for it.


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

Rhianna.J said:


> He is either sick, or is the victim of people feeding him, so he has lost his fear of humans. Thats not a good thing however, as he could easily walk up to the wrong person and end up getting himself hurt or killed.
> 
> There was something on TV not long ago about urban animals, and an old lady was feeding them from her window, making them sit down for treats etc. As cute as it maybe, its taking away the foxes natural fear of people, therefore putting the fox in danger.
> 
> I dont agree with feeding wild foxes at all. I just worry incase im putting their life in danger one day if someone with a hunting dog sees whats happening and sets a trap for it.


Doesn't seem sick and it seems quite young. It was smallish. I think because of the area it lives in (next to the pub) there are a lot of people going in and out. He has become sort of a wild pet, people give him food and the crisp I gave it was from the ground which it was sniffing it. I know people who go down there and no one is bothered by him at the pub. I think this one has always had no fear of humans because a year ago when I saw it, it would still walk quite close to people and not be that bothered.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

In Pontypridd the exact same thing happened the fox was always around outside Tesco and some drunken idiots kicked it to death in the middle of the night in front of Tesco staff and customers

Trio spared jail over fox killing - Wales News - News - WalesOnline


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

That (article) is sickening... how can anyone do that?!

Lovely photograph, beautiful fox.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I know, just reading it now makes me so mad, despicable little scum bags


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't get why people fear/hate foxes. I see why they don't like them when they kill rabbits or chickens but that is just sick.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

What a cute little fox! I adore foxes, I wish I could get close to one :flrt:

I see them around here at night sometimes but I don't feed them for the reasons Rhinna.j listed...sadly people are morons and would hurt them if they lost that fear and came too close.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

SiUK said:


> In Pontypridd the exact same thing happened the fox was always around outside Tesco and some drunken idiots kicked it to death in the middle of the night in front of Tesco staff and customers
> 
> Trio spared jail over fox killing - Wales News - News - WalesOnline


Disgusting! Sadly, this is all it takes. Someone to feed a fox, and then a few to feed a fox, and then the fear of humans is gone and they will haunt the area, waiting until they get their next fee meal. 

Alot of people have a hatred for foxes, due to a number of reasons, mostly because its deemed "cool" to go foxhunting. And sadly, every town will have these morons. People feeding these foxes is half the reason these things happen. If that fox had never been fed, i bet they wouldnt have been able to catch him......


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Kat91 said:


> What a cute little fox! I adore foxes, I wish I could get close to one :flrt:


They smell, chew your arms for fun and nick off with your socks. My arms are in tatters thanks to my mams little sliver fox, Seven


----------



## joshg (Jun 26, 2012)

I live up a street full of old people and all of them feed foxes and the racket they make at night is unbearable mixed with the seagulls which the OAP's feed aswell. Don't think I could bring myself 2 kick 1 to death though no matter how much they p*ss me off.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Rhianna.J said:


> They smell, chew your arms for fun and nick off with your socks. My arms are in tatters thanks to my mams little sliver fox, Seven


Smells and bites don't bother me, I've kept ferrets before :lol2:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

they look cute but try living with one! lol, as soon as you get ready for bed todd our little red fox is jumping on your face chewing your arms all night lol


----------



## hadgo (Jan 1, 2009)

gaz0123 said:


> they look cute but try living with one! lol, as soon as you get ready for bed todd our little red fox is jumping on your face chewing your arms all night lol


Just like living with a red setter :lol2:


----------

